# Republic P-43 Lancer



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Love this forgotten warrior, this missing link.

Read an account from a post-war, yes post-war, pilot who must have flown one of the last in existence and he said if the plane was any shorter, the fuselage would spin around the propeller!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

A baby T-Bolt. Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 6, 2014)

That is an ugly aeroplane. If it was a dog you'd tie a lead to its tail and drag it around backwards 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Where are you getting these pictures?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)

From the net methinks..  

A nice shot.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

I liked that one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Sweet stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Republic P-43 Lancer (s/n unknown) assigned to the 1st Pursuit Group at Langley Field, VA. A 2nd Bomb Group, 96th Bomb Squadron North American BT-9 (a/c Nð 79) is visible in the background. The pilot of the P-43 is posed standing next to the aircraft wearing his flight gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 17, 2018)

Rudy Arnold Photo Collection - contents · SOVA

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "LITTLE BUT MIGHTY"!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





LITTLE BUT MIGHTY

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice shot, but I think it is an A-24 Banshee

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2021)

*PHOTO* Republic P-43 LANCER (41-31496) Fighter in Service ~ Excellent | eBay


A scarce image of a USAAF Republic P-43 Lancer fighter in service.



www.ebay.com





P-43A-1 Lancer 41-31496

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-43A-1 Lancer 41-31496



"Dammit! I told them not to clean my P-47 with a steam wash! Now its gone and shrunk on me..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Dec 23, 2021)

johnbr said:


> Republic P-43 Lancer (s/n unknown) assigned to the 1st Pursuit Group at Langley Field, VA. A 2nd Bomb Group, 96th Bomb Squadron North American BT-9 (a/c Nð 79) is visible in the background. The pilot of the P-43 is posed standing next to the aircraft wearing his flight gear.
> View attachment 382072


Sorry to be picky, but that's a BT-14 peering between the wheels. The low hanging motor and triangular rudder are the giveaways.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

